# lowered Eos



## wulfsburg (Jan 14, 2010)

how do Eos look lowered?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: lowered Eos (wulfsburg)*

They look good, if you like the lowered look.
Check out the modded Eos photos thread. There are a few posted there.
Kevin


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: lowered Eos (just4fun)*

if you lower your Eos, you will most likely scrape those cement parking stops.
What is really needed is adjustable height suspension, like in the Phaeton.


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: lowered Eos (kghia)*

Hello all,
We have a 07 Eos 2.0T manual which rides on standard suspension. So far, the best source for parts seems to be the suppliers you guys have in the US. 
Ours is an AUS spec car, does anyone know if our cars use the same suspension - ie, same ride height? I'm trying to estimate how much ride height I can expect to lose, if I can use those figures quoted on the NA sites.
My mother has the White Night and it looks great with factory lowered suspension. I can't stand letting my mother's car being lower than ours!








I'm considering either H&R or eibach springs with Koni FSDs. Anyone running this combo?


----------



## baat06 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: lowered Eos (Lams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lams* »_
I'm considering either H&R or eibach springs with Koni FSDs. Anyone running this combo?

I'm curious about this, too (having just come up with nothing on the search). While I'm waiting to hear about the new R, now that the weather is getting nice, I'm considering keeping the EOS







A tighter suspension and perhaps a tune would be nice.


----------



## dinoecat (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: lowered Eos (wulfsburg)*

Did mine only with eiback lowered springs. Surprising it matches with stock shock pretty well. Instead of eiback with Koni combi, why don't you try AP coilover, price is really attractive and it's height adjustable. If your pocket is deep enough, go for KW V3, one of the bro love it!
Here is the lowered photo after installation and it did went down a little bit more after "run-in"


----------



## dinoecat (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: lowered Eos (Lams)*

Not too bad for the kerb and steep ramp to car park with stock bumpers. 
















Everything is ok till I go for the aftermarket muffler







. I will be scrubing the bottom of the muffler now.








More comments in through this link: http://www.vweosclub.com/forum...=1691


_Modified by dinoecat at 6:50 AM 3-8-2010_


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: lowered Eos (dinoecat)*

thanks for the pics - you're on coilovers? 
I love singapore but it seems to always rain there 
edit: clicked on your vweosclub link. The ride height looks good - I may go eibach instead of H&R thank you lah


_Modified by Lams at 12:27 PM 3-15-2010_


----------



## dinoecat (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: lowered Eos (Lams)*

Noop, eibach with stock shock, value for money IMO. Never tried H&R so can't comment much.
We have 4 season in Singapore too..... Damn hot, hot, wet and damn wet haha, wet season typically during year end Nov till end Jan/Feb (moonsoon season). Worst thing is part of the island is sunny while other part is raining, opening top here can be quite challenging







but our big sunroof do proof a great design!


----------



## autoxdriver (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: lowered Eos (dinoecat)*









take the photo with 2 adult passengers in the car. That would be more real life when driving up to a parking curb.
Best to approach driveways on an angle and reduced speed when car is lowered. Even if you don't slam in, even scratching the pavement leaves a mark.


----------



## furdi (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: lowered Eos (autoxdriver)*

I have a 2007 Eos, with leather sport package that includes sport suspension. I got from a friend of mine, that had a 2008 GTI, a set of Neuspeed springs (after I checked the part number with the parts dept at the dealership and made sure they are the right part number). The result looks like this:















with 17" Phoenix Passat CC mags and















with 18" Samarkand Eos mags.
Let me know what you guy think. 



_Modified by furdi at 3:33 PM 4-7-2010_


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

that looks great. I have the same colour and the same wheels, just waiting for my suspension bits to arrive. Looking forward to it!!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Lams)*

FK coilovers and 18's


----------



## GTiceman (Jul 23, 2009)

does anyone have a pdf of the instructions for installing eos suspension, such as the eibach springs just wanna take a look at it before I dive into it. I have helped with suspension mods on RSXs before and want to know how hard it is to work on the EOS suspension.


----------

